# Air Purifier ?



## ConnorTJ (Jan 5, 2012)

hey guys i recived a Air Purifier for Xmas from my mum  i was just wondering if this would do anything special for my grow 

(it takes dirty air and makes it clean)


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 5, 2012)

its not gonna do the same thing as a carbon filter or ozonator, if that's what youre asking.


----------



## ideit (Jan 6, 2012)

Could help with mold spores I suppose. Won't do much for odor though.


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 10, 2012)

it all depends what type of air purifier it is. How many stage is it? some air purifiers have an ozonator, UV, carbon, filtration, etc.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Jan 11, 2012)

If it has an ionizer you don't want in the grow room. Out side the room will be fine.too much ozone is bad for plants.


----------



## crazy carl (Jan 11, 2012)

run it it will trap whatever will not go through the filter, 

the filters are a little expensive for me so ill buy a big filter and cut out squares and tape the edges as needed to fit.


----------



## tibberous (Jan 12, 2012)

Put it somewhere, unopened, in case you ever want to grow mushrooms. You'll probably fuck it up running it in a grow room.

You might be able to take the filter out and use it like an air-recirculator / fan.


----------



## richinweed (Jan 29, 2012)

ozone and ions are two totally different things ...totally, ozone has awsome uses,and different uses than a simple ion genorater but will kill plants and human lung tissue,,,,ions are just charged dust particles , and if tha filter is just for dust ....awsome,, ALL intake air should go thru heppa filtration, short of that use an in room purifier, like yours.....no dust stuck to my stash...remember OZONE is danger...ion is fine


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 29, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> If it has an ionizer you don't want in the grow room. Out side the room will be fine.too much ozone is bad for plants.


An ozone generator and an Ionizer are not the same thing!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 29, 2012)

i have a air filter and was wondering if this wil help my humidity to /


----------

